# Milan: Campos ha dato l'ok. Può arrivare anche un DS.



## admin (22 Maggio 2019)

Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola oggi, 22 maggio 2019, c'è stato un incontro tra Campos e Gazidis. Il primo ha dato la propria disponibilità a trasferirsi al Milan, ma serviranno altri incontri a fine campionato. E' intrigato dal progetto giovani di Elliott. Campos aveva detto no, in precedenza, alla Roma. A favore del Milan giocano le ottime relazioni nate coi vertici Elliott a Lilla. Da definire la nuova sede di lavoro, tra Montecarlo e Milano.

Campos in carriera ha scoperto tanti talenti: Martial, Lemar, Fabinho, Bakayoko e Pepè. Ha team di scout composto da sei esperti che si dividono cinque zone di esplorazione.

Potrebbe arrivare anche un nuovo DS al quale affidare al gestione tecnica della squadra.

Resterà Moncada e potrebbero essere assunti scout di livello. 

*Sport Mediaset: oltre a Campos, resta viva la pista Igli Tare.*

Il futuro di Leonardo appare segnato QUI --) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-comanda-gazidis-leo-verso-laddio-ce-campos-vt76743.html


----------



## admin (22 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola oggi, 22 maggio 2019, c'è stato un incontro tra Campos e Gazidis. Il primo ha dato la propria disponibilità a trasferirsi al Milan, ma serviranno altri incontri a fine campionato. E' intrigato dal progetto giovani di Elliott. Campos aveva detto no, in precedenza, alla Roma. A favore del Milan giocano le ottime relazioni nate coi vertici Elliott a Lilla. Da definire la nuova sede di lavoro, tra Montecarlo e Milano.
> 
> Campos in carriera ha scoperto tanti talenti: Martial, Lemar, Fabinho, Bakayoko e Pepè. Ha team di scout composto da sei esperti che si dividono cinque zone di esplorazione.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## pazzomania (22 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola oggi, 22 maggio 2019, c'è stato un incontro tra Campos e Gazidis. Il primo ha dato la propria disponibilità a trasferirsi al Milan, ma serviranno altri incontri a fine campionato. E' intrigato dal progetto giovani di Elliott. Campos aveva detto no, in precedenza, alla Roma. A favore del Milan giocano le ottime relazioni nate coi vertici Elliott a Lilla. Da definire la nuova sede di lavoro, tra Montecarlo e Milano.
> 
> Campos in carriera ha scoperto tanti talenti: Martial, Lemar, Fabinho, Bakayoko e Pepè. Ha team di scout composto da sei esperti che si dividono cinque zone di esplorazione.
> 
> ...



E' il solito discorso, vorrano i supermega talent scout per scovare i supermega giuovani per tenerli fino a quando giocano a calcio e provare a vincere tutto il vincibile, o per essere un supermarket?


----------



## iceman. (22 Maggio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> E' il solito discorso, vorrano i supermega talent scout per scovare i supermega giuovani per tenerli fino a quando giocano a calcio e provare a vincere tutto il vincibile, o per essere un supermarket?



Ma che vuoi vincere? Questa squadra non vincerebbe manco il trofeo birra moretti, leggendo gli obiettivi di mercato poi..krunic, veretout..rotfl


----------



## Pungiglione (22 Maggio 2019)

Boh, a prescindere dal complottismo o dalla preoccupazione generale per l'addio di Leo speriamo sia la scelta giusta


----------



## Ema2000 (22 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola oggi, 22 maggio 2019, c'è stato un incontro tra Campos e Gazidis. Il primo ha dato la propria disponibilità a trasferirsi al Milan, ma serviranno altri incontri a fine campionato. E' intrigato dal progetto giovani di Elliott. Campos aveva detto no, in precedenza, alla Roma. A favore del Milan giocano le ottime relazioni nate coi vertici Elliott a Lilla. Da definire la nuova sede di lavoro, tra Montecarlo e Milano.
> 
> Campos in carriera ha scoperto tanti talenti: Martial, Lemar, Fabinho, Bakayoko e Pepè. Ha team di scout composto da sei esperti che si dividono cinque zone di esplorazione.
> 
> ...



Inizia a venirmi un sospetto leggendo questo articolo,
ieri avevo letto che è stato Leonardo a presentare Campos a Gazidis, ora si legge che questi non sarà DS e non opererà da MIlano,
Magari il DS resta Leo e lui farà solo da capo scout o qualcosa di simile.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (22 Maggio 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma che vuoi vincere? Questa squadra non vincerebbe manco il trofeo birra moretti, leggendo gli obiettivi di mercato poi..krunic, veretout..rotfl



Dei tre per me il migliore è rotfl


----------



## sunburn (22 Maggio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> E' il solito discorso, vorrano i supermega talent scout per scovare i supermega giuovani per tenerli fino a quando giocano a calcio e provare a vincere tutto il vincibile, o per essere un supermarket?


Probabilmente una via di mezzo. Costruire una squadra in grado di entrare stabilmente tra le prime quattro abbassando i costi di gestione del club con giocatori giovani(quindi con stipendi bassi) ed, eventualmente, vendere per crescere. 
Se sono vere le notizie dell'autunno scorso su di noi, Elliott dovrebbe aver estinto i debiti delle gestioni Berlusconi e Yonghong Li. Quindi attualmente i nostri problemi sono legati ai costi di gestione, che vanno appunto abbassati, in primis ristrutturando il monte ingaggi.
In ogni caso, se ci fai caso, quando vengono citati i presunti guru delle plusvalenze, i giocatori che hanno scoperto e che hanno fruttato plusvalenze importanti sono di solito tre o quattro, in tutta la loro carriera. Quindi mi sembra inverosimile che il progetto sia "prendiamo Tizio che ci scropre due/tre giocatori all'anno da 100 milioni e andiamo avanti così".

Concludo dicendo che molti vedono il player trading come se fosse una cosa ignobile, ma la Juventus lo fa dai tempi di Moggi.


----------



## LukeLike (22 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola oggi, 22 maggio 2019, c'è stato un incontro tra Campos e Gazidis. Il primo ha dato la propria disponibilità a trasferirsi al Milan, ma serviranno altri incontri a fine campionato. E' intrigato dal progetto giovani di Elliott. Campos aveva detto no, in precedenza, alla Roma. A favore del Milan giocano le ottime relazioni nate coi vertici Elliott a Lilla. Da definire la nuova sede di lavoro, tra Montecarlo e Milano.
> 
> Campos in carriera ha scoperto tanti talenti: Martial, Lemar, Fabinho, Bakayoko e Pepè. Ha team di scout composto da sei esperti che si dividono cinque zone di esplorazione.
> 
> ...



Alcune considerazioni sparse: non conosco questo Campos, quindi, come ad ogni nuovo ingresso in società, concedo il beneficio del dubbio e non mi esprimo sulle sue capacità. Ma è possibile che non si riesca ad avere un minimo di continuità societaria e di progetto tecnico? Siamo passati da Galliani factotum a Scaroni, Leonardo e Maldini, passando per Fassone e Mirabelli. Adesso arriva questo Campos. Tra l'altro non si capisce che ruolo avrà. 

L'idea di avere così tanti dirigenti stranieri in società mi fa storcere un naso. Per ora abbiamo gli americani, un sudafricano, un brasiliano. E sta per aggiungersi un portoghese. Tra l'altro i primi e l'ultimo lavorano lontano da Milano a quanto ho capito.

Comunque da quando gira voce del possibile addio di Leo, non si sente più parlare di Everton, Rodrigo Dourado e di tutti gli altri brasiliani di cui Leo voleva infarcire la squadra facendola diventare una sorta di Seleccao  

Non lo so, sto Campos arriva con buone referenze. Speriamo di farne una giusta una volta ogni tanto.


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola oggi, 22 maggio 2019, c'è stato un incontro tra Campos e Gazidis. Il primo ha dato la propria disponibilità a trasferirsi al Milan, ma serviranno altri incontri a fine campionato. E' intrigato dal progetto giovani di Elliott. Campos aveva detto no, in precedenza, alla Roma. A favore del Milan giocano le ottime relazioni nate coi vertici Elliott a Lilla. Da definire la nuova sede di lavoro, tra Montecarlo e Milano.
> 
> Campos in carriera ha scoperto tanti talenti: Martial, Lemar, Fabinho, Bakayoko e Pepè. Ha team di scout composto da sei esperti che si dividono cinque zone di esplorazione.
> 
> ...



Abbiamo il CR7 degli AD e il Messi dei DT..wow...

Peccato in panchina ci sarà un somaro e in campo 11 asini

Poi oh, sarà colpa mia, ma dopo il database miracoloso di Mirabelli (secondo me era quello di football manager) mi fido zero..nessuno è infallibile


----------



## Lineker10 (22 Maggio 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Probabilmente una via di mezzo. Costruire una squadra in grado di entrare stabilmente tra le prime quattro abbassando i costi di gestione del club con giocatori giovani(quindi con stipendi bassi) ed, eventualmente, vendere per crescere.
> Se sono vere le notizie dell'autunno scorso su di noi, Elliott dovrebbe aver estinto i debiti delle gestioni Berlusconi e Yonghong Li. Quindi attualmente i nostri problemi sono legati ai costi di gestione, che vanno appunto abbassati, in primis ristrutturando il monte ingaggi.
> In ogni caso, se ci fai caso, quando vengono citati i presunti guru delle plusvalenze, i giocatori che hanno scoperto e che hanno fruttato plusvalenze importanti sono di solito tre o quattro, in tutta la loro carriera. Quindi mi sembra inverosimile che il progetto sia "prendiamo Tizio che ci scropre due/tre giocatori all'anno da 100 milioni e andiamo avanti così".
> 
> Concludo dicendo che molti vedono il player trading come se fosse una cosa ignobile, ma la Juventus lo fa dai tempi di Moggi.



Finora non abbiamo fatto Player Trading non per scelta, ma perché non abbiamo un giocatore decente.
Quando si parla di cedere qualcuno è grasso che cola se non ci facciamo minusvalenza, ad esclusione di quei due o tre imprescindibili della rosa.
Se arrivassero offerte da 80-100 milioni faremmo anche noi trading come tutti.


----------



## kipstar (22 Maggio 2019)

noto solo una cosa....quando devono arrivare sono tutti bravissimi....poi quando arrivano sono sulla graticola tutti i giorni.....mah....


----------



## admin (22 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola oggi, 22 maggio 2019, c'è stato un incontro tra Campos e Gazidis. Il primo ha dato la propria disponibilità a trasferirsi al Milan, ma serviranno altri incontri a fine campionato. E' intrigato dal progetto giovani di Elliott. Campos aveva detto no, in precedenza, alla Roma. A favore del Milan giocano le ottime relazioni nate coi vertici Elliott a Lilla. Da definire la nuova sede di lavoro, tra Montecarlo e Milano.
> 
> Campos in carriera ha scoperto tanti talenti: Martial, Lemar, Fabinho, Bakayoko e Pepè. Ha team di scout composto da sei esperti che si dividono cinque zone di esplorazione.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Aron (22 Maggio 2019)

kipstar ha scritto:


> noto solo una cosa....quando devono arrivare sono tutti bravissimi....poi quando arrivano sono sulla graticola tutti i giorni.....mah....



Li prendiamo tutti noi: il fuoriclasse degli AD, il mago dei calci piazzati, l'allenatore prodigio, il nuovo Paratici...

Campioni in tutte le aree fuori campo, ma in campo di campioni non si vede manco l'ombra.


----------



## pazzomania (22 Maggio 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Probabilmente una via di mezzo. Costruire una squadra in grado di entrare stabilmente tra le prime quattro abbassando i costi di gestione del club con giocatori giovani(quindi con stipendi bassi) ed, eventualmente, vendere per crescere.
> Se sono vere le notizie dell'autunno scorso su di noi, Elliott dovrebbe aver estinto i debiti delle gestioni Berlusconi e Yonghong Li. Quindi attualmente i nostri problemi sono legati ai costi di gestione, che vanno appunto abbassati, in primis ristrutturando il monte ingaggi.
> In ogni caso, se ci fai caso, quando vengono citati i presunti guru delle plusvalenze, i giocatori che hanno scoperto e che hanno fruttato plusvalenze importanti sono di solito tre o quattro, in tutta la loro carriera. Quindi mi sembra inverosimile che il progetto sia "prendiamo Tizio che ci scropre due/tre giocatori all'anno da 100 milioni e andiamo avanti così".
> 
> Concludo dicendo che molti vedono il player trading come se fosse una cosa ignobile, ma la Juventus lo fa dai tempi di Moggi.



Certo, infatti io non credo minimamente alle figure mitologiche, non per niente ho scritto "supermegatalentscout" 

Ogni dirigente azzecca qualche colpo durante la carriera, come ogni allenatore si trova al momento giusto nel posto giusto con il clima giusto, e da li vivono di rendita eterna.

Ovviamente l' occhio ci vuole, e come hai anche detto tu, non lo vedo come la morte fare player trading.

Ma la Juve l' ha fatto in altre epoche, quando un Duncan o un Sensi non costavano 30 milioni di base, e senza il nostro bilancio disastrato.

Il problema è che c'è player trading e player trading: se lo fai con i Chalanoglu va bene, ma se inizi a farlo con Donnarumma o Romagnoli è un altro.


----------



## pazzomania (22 Maggio 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma che vuoi vincere? Questa squadra non vincerebbe manco il trofeo birra moretti, leggendo gli obiettivi di mercato poi..krunic, veretout..rotfl



Il calcio non è scienza, e non si parla di domani. Avresti la palla magica se conoscessi il futuro da qui a 2/3 anni 

Chissà quante cose cambieranno...

E non lo dico per giustificare la condotta societaria, affatto.


----------



## admin (22 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola oggi, 22 maggio 2019, c'è stato un incontro tra Campos e Gazidis. Il primo ha dato la propria disponibilità a trasferirsi al Milan, ma serviranno altri incontri a fine campionato. E' intrigato dal progetto giovani di Elliott. Campos aveva detto no, in precedenza, alla Roma. A favore del Milan giocano le ottime relazioni nate coi vertici Elliott a Lilla. Da definire la nuova sede di lavoro, tra Montecarlo e Milano.
> 
> Campos in carriera ha scoperto tanti talenti: Martial, Lemar, Fabinho, Bakayoko e Pepè. Ha team di scout composto da sei esperti che si dividono cinque zone di esplorazione.
> 
> ...



Come scritto, sto Campos era pure nel mirino della Roma. Quindi mi pare palese dove si voglia andare a parare. E quale sia il "progetto".


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come scritto, sto Campos era pure nel mirino della Roma. Quindi mi pare palese dove si voglia andare a parare. E quale sia il "progetto".



Considerando che alla Roma il 90% sono cessi e sbaglia ogni cosa possibile non mi meraviglierei venisse da noi ahah


----------



## Capitan T (22 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come scritto, sto Campos era pure nel mirino della Roma. Quindi mi pare palese dove si voglia andare a parare. E quale sia il "progetto".



Anche Conte era nel mirino della Roma..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Maggio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> E' il solito discorso, vorrano i supermega talent scout per scovare i supermega giuovani per tenerli fino a quando giocano a calcio e provare a vincere tutto il vincibile, o per essere un supermarket?



Milanello settore giovanile per Real e Juve.


----------



## pazzomania (22 Maggio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Milanello settore giovanile per Real e Juve.



Speriamo non sia l' obbiettivo finale...


----------



## luigi61 (22 Maggio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Li prendiamo tutti noi: il fuoriclasse degli AD, il mago dei calci piazzati, l'allenatore prodigio, il nuovo Paratici...
> 
> Campioni in tutte le aree fuori campo, ma in campo di campioni non si vede manco l'ombra.





Admin ha scritto:


> Come scritto, sto Campos era pure nel mirino della Roma. Quindi mi pare palese dove si voglia andare a parare. E quale sia il "progetto".





Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Milanello settore giovanile per Real e Juve.



JUVE- INTER-NAPOLI-ROMA campionato a parte
samp-torino-lazio-atalanta-fiorentina-milan si contenderanno con grande onore le briciole rimanenti, ma FONDAMENTALE è avere tutto in ordine ed essere perfettamente parametrati con in squadra tutti under 23 ,quelli che consente il mercato cioè quelli che non li vuole nessuno senza ovviamente dimenticare le plusvalenze per cui vanno assolutamente ceduti i migliori per fare un'ottima player trading così per i prossimi anni (sperando nel 2024) fin quando la proprietà avrà finito di fare i suoi porci comodi e il Milan sarà rivenduto , da quel momento in poi ovviamente occorrerà ricominciare tutto daccapo perché la rosa sarà stata disintegrata


----------



## ibracadabra9 (22 Maggio 2019)

spiace per leo ma non è che campos sia l'ultimo dei pirla eh


----------



## pazzomania (22 Maggio 2019)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> JUVE- INTER-NAPOLI-ROMA campionato a parte
> samp-torino-lazio-atalanta-fiorentina-milan si contenderanno con grande onore le briciole rimanenti, ma FONDAMENTALE è avere tutto in ordine ed essere perfettamente parametrati con in squadra tutti under 23 ,quelli che consente il mercato cioè quelli che non li vuole nessuno senza ovviamente dimenticare le plusvalenze per cui vanno assolutamente ceduti i migliori per fare un'ottima player trading così per i prossimi anni (sperando nel 2024) fin quando la proprietà avrà finito di fare i suoi porci comodi e il Milan sarà rivenduto , da quel momento in poi ovviamente occorrerà ricominciare tutto daccapo perché la rosa sarà stata disintegrata



Paghiamo scelte errate.

Non giochiamo la CL da 5/6 anni, letteralmente quasi mezzo miliardo di euro depauperato, tra diritti, mancato plusvalore dei giocatori, marketing, biglietteria.

Tutta qui la causa delle nostra situazione attuale

E' solo e soltanto colpa nostra. 
Dobbiamo solo sperare che se Elliot vuole una gestione super oculata, non si metta davvero di traverso smettendo perfino di ripianare.

Altrimenti ne vedremo delle belle davvero.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (22 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come scritto, sto Campos era pure nel mirino della Roma. Quindi mi pare palese dove si voglia andare a parare. E quale sia il "progetto".



è uno scopritore di talenti.
ovvio che sia cercato da squadre che non possono spendere.
e la roma è tra queste.


----------



## Davidoff (22 Maggio 2019)

Siamo pronti a inaugurare un'era piena di entusiasmanti plusvalenze. Notare che Leo viene cacciato nonostante abbia preso a prezzo ragionevole i due giocatori più forti che abbiamo, entrambi under 23. Probabilmente la Uefa si aspetta che compriamo solo giovani scarsi a due spicci, in modo da non rischiare di mettere su per sbaglio una squadra competitiva.


----------



## Djici (22 Maggio 2019)

Ema2000 ha scritto:


> Inizia a venirmi un sospetto leggendo questo articolo,
> ieri avevo letto che è stato Leonardo a presentare Campos a Gazidis, ora si legge che questi non sarà DS e non opererà da MIlano,
> Magari il DS resta Leo e lui farà solo da capo scout o qualcosa di simile.



OH sarebbe un Campos in modo "Nelio Lucas"


----------



## showtaarabt (22 Maggio 2019)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Siamo pronti a inaugurare un'era piena di entusiasmanti plusvalenze. Notare che Leo viene cacciato nonostante abbia preso a prezzo ragionevole i due giocatori più forti che abbiamo, entrambi under 23. Probabilmente la Uefa si aspetta che compriamo solo giovani scarsi a due spicci, in modo da non rischiare di mettere su per sbaglio una squadra competitiva.



No Leo è sicuramente bravo ma per prendere giocatori già affermati.
Bakayoko te lo paga 35 mentre Campos dovrebbe essere in grado di pagarlo 10 e nel giro di 1/2 anni farlo valere 35 con un processo di crescita del giocatore.
Al Real per intenderci serve più un Leonardo al Milan attuale un Campos.
Premesso che Gattuso va cacciato comunque a pedate nel sedere.


----------



## PM3 (22 Maggio 2019)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> JUVE- INTER-NAPOLI-ROMA campionato a parte
> samp-torino-lazio-atalanta-fiorentina-milan si contenderanno con grande onore le briciole rimanenti, ma FONDAMENTALE è avere tutto in ordine ed essere perfettamente parametrati con in squadra tutti under 23 ,quelli che consente il mercato cioè quelli che non li vuole nessuno senza ovviamente dimenticare le plusvalenze per cui vanno assolutamente ceduti i migliori per fare un'ottima player trading così per i prossimi anni (sperando nel 2024) fin quando la proprietà avrà finito di fare i suoi porci comodi e il Milan sarà rivenduto , da quel momento in poi ovviamente occorrerà ricominciare tutto daccapo perché la rosa sarà stata disintegrata



Roma campionato a parte?
Non andranno in CL, venderanno alcuni pezzi importanti. 
Ranieri stesso ha detto che difficilmente lotteranno per la Cl, e per te faranno un campionato a parte?


----------



## Clarenzio (22 Maggio 2019)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Siamo pronti a inaugurare un'era piena di entusiasmanti plusvalenze. *Notare che Leo viene cacciato nonostante abbia preso a prezzo ragionevole i due giocatori più forti che abbiamo, entrambi under 23.* Probabilmente la Uefa si aspetta che compriamo solo giovani scarsi a due spicci, in modo da non rischiare di mettere su per sbaglio una squadra competitiva.



Sagge parole, ma siamo in tempi bui in cui si ragiona solo di pancia.
Leonardo ha commesso un grave errore con Higuain, giocatore ormai finito, ma con tutte le attenuanti del caso. Per il resto è stato quasi perfetto, anche Castillejo non lo reputo un errore vista la formula se vogliamo essere puntigliosi si può criticare solo la scelta di Laxalt terzino.


----------



## Davidoff (22 Maggio 2019)

showtaarabt ha scritto:


> No Leo è sicuramente bravo ma per prendere giocatori già affermati.
> Bakayoko te lo paga 35 mentre Campos dovrebbe essere in grado di pagarlo 10 e nel giro di 1/2 anni farlo valere 35 con un processo di crescita del giocatore.
> Al Real per intenderci serve più un Leonardo al Milan attuale un Campos.
> Premesso che Gattuso va cacciato comunque a pedate nel sedere.



Oggi a 10 milioni ci compri giusto dai campionati bulgaro, polacco, lettone, insomma quello che fa Tare, che nonostante sia bravo azzecca un giocatore veramente forte su 10 che ne compra. A quei prezzi trovi solo scommesse totali, mentre già nella fascia 30-40 qualcosa hanno dimostrato (magari in campionati più difficili) e hanno veramente possibilità di esplodere e alzare di molto il livello della squadra. Comunque vedremo, il cambio di Leo lo posso digerire se ingaggiano un allenatore in grado di valorizzare i giovani che prenderemo, perché se resta Gattuso per me è solo malafede e sabotaggio.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola oggi, 22 maggio 2019, c'è stato un incontro tra Campos e Gazidis. Il primo ha dato la propria disponibilità a trasferirsi al Milan, ma serviranno altri incontri a fine campionato. E' intrigato dal progetto giovani di Elliott. Campos aveva detto no, in precedenza, alla Roma. A favore del Milan giocano le ottime relazioni nate coi vertici Elliott a Lilla. Da definire la nuova sede di lavoro, tra Montecarlo e Milano.
> 
> Campos in carriera ha scoperto tanti talenti: Martial, Lemar, Fabinho, Bakayoko e Pepè. Ha team di scout composto da sei esperti che si dividono cinque zone di esplorazione.
> 
> ...


*
Sport Mediaset: oltre a Campos, resta viva la pista Igli Tare.*


----------



## Lineker10 (22 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola oggi, 22 maggio 2019, c'è stato un incontro tra Campos e Gazidis. Il primo ha dato la propria disponibilità a trasferirsi al Milan, ma serviranno altri incontri a fine campionato. E' intrigato dal progetto giovani di Elliott. Campos aveva detto no, in precedenza, alla Roma. A favore del Milan giocano le ottime relazioni nate coi vertici Elliott a Lilla. Da definire la nuova sede di lavoro, tra Montecarlo e Milano.
> 
> Campos in carriera ha scoperto tanti talenti: Martial, Lemar, Fabinho, Bakayoko e Pepè. Ha team di scout composto da sei esperti che si dividono cinque zone di esplorazione.
> 
> ...



Comunque giusto per inquadrare il personaggio, Campos è colui che ha costruito il Monaco di Jardim prima e il Lille di oggi poi.
Non proprio l'ultimo arrivato.

Vedremo. Naturalmente non conta solo capire se viene lui o meno, bisogna capire poi che politica si vorrà seguire al di là del talent scouting.


----------



## pazzomania (22 Maggio 2019)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Siamo pronti a inaugurare un'era piena di entusiasmanti plusvalenze. Notare che Leo viene cacciato nonostante abbia preso a prezzo ragionevole i due giocatori più forti che abbiamo, entrambi under 23. Probabilmente la Uefa si aspetta che compriamo solo giovani scarsi a due spicci,* in modo da non rischiare di mettere su per sbaglio una squadra competitiva*.



Però dobbiamo smetterla di fare gli interisti, questa sindrome da accerchiamento non ha senso di esistere.

Si sa che esiste il FFP, lo si sa benissimo, se ne parla da anni.

Lasciamo perdere se due squadre in tutto il mondo sono riuscite ad eluderlo per buchi della normativa: la regole ci sono, e noi abbiamo il bilancio più disastrato del mondo del calcio, è un dato oggettivo ed insindacabile.

E' normale e giusto che la UEFA si incazzi, se siamo a questo punto è solo colpa nostra, non c'è nessun mostro nell' armadio.

L' unica cosa a cui appigliarci è che è arrivata una società nuova che magari dovrebbe avere il diritto di investire, ma le regole ci sono e noi le violiamo alla grande.

Nessuno ha paura che torniamo competitivi, stai tranquillo su questo.


----------



## MrPeppez (22 Maggio 2019)

Ottima la cacciata di Leonardo (ancora non ci credo, spero non sia solo un sogno) ma il Milan dei giovani con la "forza di Elliott, società super ricca, questo qui ci prende Ronaldo e Messi insieme" cit. è indice di ulteriore ridimensionamento. Campos almeno è capace a differenza dell'interista Leonardo, ma se dalla società dicono solo parametri zero e giovani....già con Sensi han creato un'altra falla economica, 25 mln per quello scarto


----------



## Underhill84 (22 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola oggi, 22 maggio 2019, c'è stato un incontro tra Campos e Gazidis. Il primo ha dato la propria disponibilità a trasferirsi al Milan, ma serviranno altri incontri a fine campionato. E' intrigato dal progetto giovani di Elliott. Campos aveva detto no, in precedenza, alla Roma. A favore del Milan giocano le ottime relazioni nate coi vertici Elliott a Lilla. Da definire la nuova sede di lavoro, tra Montecarlo e Milano.
> 
> Campos in carriera ha scoperto tanti talenti: Martial, Lemar, Fabinho, Bakayoko e Pepè. Ha team di scout composto da sei esperti che si dividono cinque zone di esplorazione.
> 
> ...



Non mi torna una cosa... Se viene Campos, a che serve un nuovo DS? non è lui il DS?


----------



## showtaarabt (22 Maggio 2019)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ottima la cacciata di Leonardo (ancora non ci credo, spero non sia solo un sogno) ma il Milan dei giovani con la "forza di Elliott, società super ricca, questo qui ci prende Ronaldo e Messi insieme" cit. è indice di ulteriore ridimensionamento. Campos almeno è capace a differenza dell'interista Leonardo, ma se dalla società dicono solo parametri zero e giovani....già con Sensi han creato un'altra falla economica, 25 mln per quello scarto



Ma quel cesso di Sensi lo abbiamo già preso o solo se il Sassuolo batte l'Atalanta?


----------



## MrPeppez (22 Maggio 2019)

showtaarabt ha scritto:


> Ma quel cesso di Sensi lo abbiamo già preso o solo se il Sassuolo batte l'Atalanta?



Già preso, il super colpo cit.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (22 Maggio 2019)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Già preso, il super colpo cit.



Ma chi l'ha detto, scusa?


----------



## Garrincha (22 Maggio 2019)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Non mi torna una cosa... Se viene Campos, a che serve un nuovo DS? non è lui il DS?



Campos è un consulente freelance che lavora con più squadre nell'arco della stagione, prende una percentuale sulle plusvalenze, è un mezzo procuratore in sostanza. Mentre lavorava per il Lille ha trovato giocatori anche per il Celtic mi sembra e fornito consulenze ad altre squadre nell'ultimo anno, guadagna molto di più così che a fare il Ds per una squadra.


----------



## showtaarabt (22 Maggio 2019)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Oggi a 10 milioni ci compri giusto dai campionati bulgaro, polacco, lettone, insomma quello che fa Tare, che nonostante sia bravo azzecca un giocatore veramente forte su 10 che ne compra. A quei prezzi trovi solo scommesse totali, mentre già nella fascia 30-40 qualcosa hanno dimostrato (magari in campionati più difficili) e hanno veramente possibilità di esplodere e alzare di molto il livello della squadra. Comunque vedremo, il cambio di Leo lo posso digerire se ingaggiano un allenatore in grado di valorizzare i giovani che prenderemo, perché se resta Gattuso per me è solo malafede e sabotaggio.



Ma quali 10 milioni gli slavi li paghi 2 o 3 milioni quelli bravi.Piatek preso a 4...
Fidati che nel mio piccolo sono un talent scout.Ho scoperto Zyech nel 2015 e l'avrei pagato dall'FC Twente 11 milioni...
Noi dobbiamo comprare dalla nostra serie b e non da Genoa o Atalanta o dalle squadre del campionato olandese che non siano Ajax o PSV per intenderci dobbiamo saltare un passaggio.Dobbiamo soffiarli alla Lazio non comprarli dalla Lazio e con una capacità di spesa nettamente superiore possiamo fare bingo con Campos te lo garantisco.


----------



## Marcex7 (22 Maggio 2019)

Leonardo vale 7 volte Campos.Forse non ci rendiamo conto di cosa stiamo perdendo


----------



## vannu994 (22 Maggio 2019)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Leonardo vale 7 volte Campos.Forse non ci rendiamo conto di cosa stiamo perdendo



Non giudico perché non conosco, di Leo mi fidavo abbastanza, comunque mi sono proprio rotto, ti tolgono la vogli di seguire questa squadra... Di giocare a calcio non se ne parla, di avere buone sensazioni nemmeno, meglio una pausa fino a fine campionato, sennò mi faccio solo il sangue amaro


----------



## Chrissonero (22 Maggio 2019)

showtaarabt ha scritto:


> Ma quali 10 milioni gli slavi li paghi 2 o 3 milioni quelli bravi.Piatek preso a 4...
> Fidati che nel mio piccolo sono un talent scout.Ho scoperto Zyech nel 2015 e l'avrei pagato dall'FC Twente 11 milioni...
> Noi dobbiamo comprare dalla nostra serie b e non da Genoa o Atalanta o dalle squadre del campionato olandese che non siano Ajax o PSV per intenderci dobbiamo saltare un passaggio.Dobbiamo soffiarli alla Lazio non comprarli dalla Lazio e con una capacità di spesa nettamente superiore possiamo fare bingo con Campos te lo garantisco.



E tu credi che i ragazzini del FC Twente sono pronti a fare la differenza nel contesto Milan?


----------

